# Toddlers can be gross (don't read if you're squeamish)



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2009)

OK, this is gross but funny.

I was in the garage today and my wife called telling me she needed my help.

I walked upstairs and it smelled.

It smelled _bad_.

Sonya: "Calvin pulled off his diaper during his nap and I need to clean up the floor while you give him a bath."

I showered Calvin off because he was covered with poop. He didn't like it much but I didn't really want to give him a bath.

After I cleaned him up sufficiently I gave him a normal bath, which suited him better. I got him all squeaky clean and he was super cute to the point that you forget how disgusting toddlers can be at times.

I thought my job was through.

Until I walked into my office.

And realized that my son had been sitting on my office chair.

Without his diaper on.

Thankfully, the chair is vinyl.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 26, 2009)

A day in the life of a Parent. Ain't it great?!


And


----------



## A.J. (Nov 26, 2009)

Cleaning up a child's poop is indeed one of the greatest challenges of being a parent.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 26, 2009)

Our daughter Rebekah (our third of four) is the one we think may be the most artistically talented... she's quite good with drawing for age, and likes to paint. 

When she was two, there were more than a few instances after her mid-day naps in which we needed to clean up her artwork on the wall near her crib, and/or her crib itself.

I won't tell you what medium she was working with, but Rich's post reminded me of it.


----------



## Herald (Nov 26, 2009)

Rich, just think of the blackmail potential you have on Calvin when he gets older.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 26, 2009)

Been there. There's a barely-appropriate story of my son Joseph and a VERY gross meal that came out of his diaper somewhere on the boards. 'Nuff said.

The bit about him in the office chair was a nice touch! Vinyl _can_ be a blessing!


----------



## Andres (Nov 26, 2009)

okay, so here is what I am picking up for my future child-rearing endeavors: 

NEVER LET THE CHILD OUT OF OUR SIGHT.


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 26, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Our daughter Rebekah (our third of four) is the one we think may be the most artistically talented... she's quite good with drawing for age, and likes to paint.
> 
> When she was two, there were more than a few instances after her mid-day naps in which we needed to clean up her artwork on the wall near her crib, and/or her crib itself.
> 
> I won't tell you what medium she was working with, but Rich's post reminded me of it.



been there, almost to the letter...


----------



## TheDow (Nov 26, 2009)

Andres said:


> okay, so here is what I am picking up for my future child-rearing endeavors:
> 
> NEVER LET THE CHILD OUT OF OUR SIGHT.



Nope. What you SHOULD be getting is:

GET OVER ANY GAG REFLEX PROBLEMS IN A HURRY.


----------



## Paul Trask (Dec 3, 2009)

My wife and I have two adult daughters and two at home. I have changed thousands of diapers. However, the most difficult period in raising children is their teenage years. These days are filled with tears and heart ache and numrous conversations pointing our children to Christ to find him worthy of their devotion.


----------



## cpomann (Dec 3, 2009)

*On the flip!*

Accompanied my 80+ year old father to a catscan for colon cancer. Dad had had a long history of dealing with cancer starting with pancreatic cancer some 15 years earlier and progressing through spine tumors and liver involvement. Anyway we were dealing with wheelchair, lack of bowl control and drinking the not so pleasant stuff that precludes the scan. I got to spend about 20 minutes in a handicap stall helping clean Dad and get a fresh change of clothes on him. So remember whatever the circumstances that you are having to deal with now....... there may be payback in the future..... Love is just doing those things that have to be done.


----------



## thegospel (Dec 3, 2009)

Andres said:


> okay, so here is what I am picking up for my future child-rearing endeavors:
> 
> NEVER LET THE CHILD OUT OF OUR SIGHT.



That is why baby monitor manufacturers make video baby monitors now. 

Also my wife and I learned quickly that when my son was old enough to do such things that...

1. Never let him nap with pants or shorts off.

2. Sometimes we need to tape down the tabs so that he could not take off the diaper.

These were not full proof, but it sure helped to avoid diaper diving.


----------



## newcreature (Dec 6, 2009)

When my kids were old enough to be so artistic, you'd better believe they were on their hands and knees cleaning poop with me. It took my son Owen only one time to have to help clean up a dumped diaper from the carpet. From that day forward, he was pooping in the potty! He learned that he didn't want to be the one touching or smelling that mess. He was 18 months old at the time.

-----Added 12/6/2009 at 05:15:37 EST-----



cpomann said:


> Accompanied my 80+ year old father to a catscan for colon cancer. Dad had had a long history of dealing with cancer starting with pancreatic cancer some 15 years earlier and progressing through spine tumors and liver involvement. Anyway we were dealing with wheelchair, lack of bowl control and drinking the not so pleasant stuff that precludes the scan. I got to spend about 20 minutes in a handicap stall helping clean Dad and get a fresh change of clothes on him. So remember whatever the circumstances that you are having to deal with now....... there may be payback in the future..... Love is just doing those things that have to be done.


I'm sure this was a very humbling experience. I am a nurse, and it is always so touching to see those adult children who "have" to help take care of their ailing parents or grandparents. This is truly a labor of love. You might not believe how many people's children don't help care for them!


----------

